# Colonic Irrigation anyone ? Â (very long)



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/weekend/story/0,3605,663391,00.html


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Paul...why don't you try it and tell us what you think? ;D

BTW are we still allowed to bring up topics that involve penetration of the anal canal? ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Funniest thing I've read in ages ;D ;D..... though it did make me wonder what would be in my collander : : :


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

What a lovely thought... [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=fireman.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> BTW are we still allowed to bring up topics that involve penetration of the anal canal? Â ;D


Not in the way that you're thinking :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Colonic Irrigation anyone ? No thank you!! I would tell them where to go shove it......


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

I remember reading this when it was in the paper. Great article! ;D

There were several photographs, too, including one of the Australian woman (Mez?) holding a colander half-full of dark green stringy stuff. The look on her face was almost exactly: :-/


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

What a hoot - thanks for posting this. Great reading.. I literally had to wipe the tears from my eyes before I wrote this


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I get enough of this at work, lol. :-X :-/


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Printed it all out, I would be intrigued to know whether the small matchbox car I swallowed in 1974 is still in its box.


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Anyone for a group buy?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Printed it all out, I would be intrigued to know whether the small matchbox car I swallowed in 1974 is still in its box.


Lisa, 
Have you been watching Jackass at the cinema?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Lisa, do you swallow then ?


----------

